# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Interface graphique python ds eclipse

## Terminator

Bonjour  tous,

je dbute (comme dit dans un post precedent) en python.

Comme j'aime eclipse, j'ai decid d'installer pydev dans celui-ci.

Mais voila, j'aimerai savoir si il est possible de mettre en place des bouton, fenetre,... rapidement (comme lorsque j'utilisais  Java)

MERCI

----------


## Terminator

personne pour m'aider?

----------


## Guigui_

pydev, c'est juste un diteur. Donc tu ne pourras pas dessiner d'IHM avec

Pour ton IHM, soit tu codes tout  la main en ayant choisis ton GUI (Tkinter, wxPython, pygtk...) soit tu utilises un RAD ( http://python.developpez.com/outils/Editeurs/ ) mais je te conseille quand mme de coder tout  la main au dbut.

----------


## Terminator

GUI, RAD...dsol, je ne comprends pas bcp ces termes.

Je souhaite avoir un truc (une boite a outils) pour faire du deplacer-deposer pour les champs, boutons,... comme Java dans eclipse.

En premier lieu, j'aimerai en avoir un qui puisse etre intgrer  Eclipse. Ensuite, si ca n'existe pas, lequel prendre (qui est plus simple et conviviale)

MERCI

----------


## Guigui_

Tu ne pourras pas le faire avec Eclipse
GUI = IHM
RAD = logiciel o tu peux dessiner tes IHMs (sans devoir tout coder  la main)

Si tu veux faire des IHMs en python, il faut d'abord choisir une librairie (le choix se rsume en gros  Tkinter, wxPython, pygtk, pyqt => http://www.developpez.net/forums/showthread.php?t=34525 )
Tkinter le plus simple, conseiller pour dbuter, mais tout se code  la main
wxPython, celui que j'utilise, il existe des RAD style Boa (cf la page Outils), mais je conseille de le faire  la main
pyGTK, il doit exister glade comme "RAD"
pyQt, QtDesigner comme RAD, par contre Qt est payant pour un usage commercial.

----------


## Terminator

Au fait, c'est bien ce que j'avais compris, mais ya une confusion l:
http://python.developpez.com/outils/Editeurs/

En effet, il appelle VisualWX un RAD, alors que c'est un GUI???non?
Je vais utiliser BOA (car j'ai un grande interface  faire)

MERCI

----------


## Bogdahn

> En effet, il appelle VisualWX un RAD, alors que c'est un GUI???non?


Non, c'est pas encore ca  ::): 

Avec un RAD tu constuits une GUI, ce sont deux choses diffrentes.

RAD = Logiciel de creation d'interface graphique (je simplifie tres grossierement, c'est pas que ca)
GUI = une interface graphique, avec des boutons, des menus etc (l encore je simplifie)

----------

